# Cigar Rights of America



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a good site that is helping with all the BS in Washington. I don't know if it has already been referenced on CL already, and if so, then I apologize.

www.CigarRights.org

They are having socials dinners this week in 7 cities...All sold out, from what I hear.

I am looking for 2 tickets to the Orlando event this Friday night.

Thanks in advance all! Now let's kick ash!


----------

